# Why doesn't pressing QUOTE actually reply to message?



## Dluzional™ (Jun 9, 2007)

After spending considerable time viewing various forums....
some of them actually prompted a response....
so I'm logged in, reading the post's..and lo and behold there's a button....QUOTE

So I see the button actually does what it's supposed to, 
and allows me to write whatever I want.....which is what one would think
BUT

Once I hit submit post? it doesn't show up........ever....
So one has to wonder, ........do they here at TUG do that on purpose?


Suggestion:
If a person is "Logged into TUG" and is reading the forum's, hit's reply? then you would "assume" that his/her post would actually be posted? By the same token, if I'm Logged in and reading the forums, and hit QUOTE and it brings up the actual quote I'm reading? and responding to? AND allowing me to type stuff.......then one would expect it to be actually posted

FIX THAT EH?
Dluzional™


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, I hit quote, then went back to the top of the empty edit box, hit tow ENTERs, then went back to the top again and put this here, so it would be over your note.

I see at least four notes that you've replied to.  I didn't check the content, so I'm not sure what's there, but it is there.  If you aren't seeing it, then you probably need to clear your cache or reload the page.

Fern



Dluzional™ said:


> After spending considerable time viewing various forums....
> some of them actually prompted a response....
> so I'm logged in, reading the post's..and lo and behold there's a button....QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 9, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Ok, I hit quote, then went back to the top of the empty edit box, hit tow ENTERs, then went back to the top again and put this here, so it would be over your note.
> 
> I see at least four notes that you've replied to.  I didn't check the content, so I'm not sure what's there, but it is there.  If you aren't seeing it, then you probably need to clear your cache or reload the page.
> 
> Fern




So, ditto..._Quote_, put the message below the quote.  Click on _Submit Reply_, or check it with _Preview Post_.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 9, 2007)

Dluzional™ said:


> After spending considerable time viewing various forums....
> some of them actually prompted a response....
> so I'm logged in, reading the post's..and lo and behold there's a button....QUOTE
> 
> ...





worked fine for me....


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 9, 2007)

I expect your browser is showing you a cached ("saved") copy of the thread page from before your reply was posted, DESPITE instructions from the bbs to not cache the pages.

If this happens, just try reloading/refreshing the page.

Meanwhile, check your browser settings, because this is being caused by something at your end.

Get this fixed, eh?


----------

